# Advanced case of untreated Graves' Disease!



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

This is graphic; not for the weak.

http://www.nejm.org/image-challenge?ci=05122011


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Wow...hard to imagine letting yourself get in such terrible condition. Too bad they weren't able to follow her care over the next couple years to show photos of progress.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Octavia said:


> Wow...hard to imagine letting yourself get in such terrible condition. Too bad they weren't able to follow her care over the next couple years to show photos of progress.


Perhaps the person is indiginent. I hope and pray she got her health restored.

Graves' is a killer; lots of folks don't realize that.


----------

